# Unmarked Pocket Watch



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Just found this one in a drawer where it must have lain untouched for many years.

It's keeping good time and I think it's a handsome piece.

The case and bezel had some brass-coloured marks that looked like plating had worn off revealing the base metal.

However, the marks polished off leaving a clean silver colour so I'm guessing it was some kind of tarnish.

A few pics:




























Cheers


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like a cheap PW from Thiel or Kienzle (made in germany) - but I cannot find this movement so far.

Andreas


----------

